# Enneagram and Rage Comics



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

What are your experiences with other enneagram/tritypes? Satirize the stereotypes or portray your personal experiences!

Make your own rage comic here: Dan Awesome's Rage Maker

This is a recent one for me:

1. Rejection issues

2. Europe


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Enneagram types


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

You should have asked a 584 instead. :tongue:


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

You're 584?


----------



## Lord Bullingdon (Aug 9, 2014)

Oh God. When I figure out my type, I'm going to create an entire blog.


----------



## Roman Empire (Oct 22, 2014)

imgur: the simple image sharer <- Just 7w6 ENFP on a daily basis (lol)

I just made this. Love your threads and style of writing Quang


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Christmas with Type 2

Christmas with Type 2 (possessiveness)


----------



## Roman Empire (Oct 22, 2014)

Quang said:


> Christmas with Type 2
> 
> Christmas with Type 2 (possessiveness)


Haha I love your humour, I am seriously not lying when I say I laughed in real life reading it, and it usually requires at least some effort to make me laugh, because I have seen so much fun


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

This is the best thread evar!

WHY ARE THERE NOT MORE OF THESE?!!


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Average 4 day

Average 7 day


----------



## Roman Empire (Oct 22, 2014)

Quang said:


> Average 4 day
> 
> Average 7 day


I really love your cartoons. You really has a gift, when it comes to showcasing things. When you explain things, and it also shows in your jokes. Very clean, simple, and still has the perfect gist of the edge off the types.

Thanks for the new ones. They really suit me perfectly right now. Being a 7 myself, and the person (female) connect the deepest with is a type 4.


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

"Eat all the candies!"

Ha Ha Ha ha! Yes!

My diet is frequently like a child on Halloween night! :kitteh:


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

9's Tragedy


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

@Quang

You should totally have a blog, and do like one a week. Or one a day!


----------



## angelcarnivore (Apr 15, 2015)

Really. More of these. These are great.


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Average 1 day


----------



## Korra (Feb 28, 2015)

Quang said:


> 9's Tragedy


This speaks to me :crying:


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Average 3 Day

Average 4 Day (edit)

Average 8 Day


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

Quang said:


> Christmas with Type 2
> 
> Christmas with Type 2 (possessiveness)


awe lol, this one is actually kind of cute, in some twisted way... there's like a morbid sense of sweetness that takes something, that should be dangerous/unhealthy, and instead just makes it endearing (... whatever that says about me i guess).


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Average 5 day


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

Quang said:


> Average 5 day


(rofl)

Yup. That sounds about right (for the Type 5's I know). :laughing:

This is off topic, but does anyone else think that "rofl" sounds like something you do when you throw up? (lol)


----------



## atenea (Sep 14, 2014)

Quang said:


> Average 5 day


I can relate :laughing:


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Average 6 day


----------



## Ebon (Aug 9, 2013)

Quang said:


> Average 5 day


This just happened to me ten minutes ago.

Oh. That's probably not a good thing.




The average 6 day is my favorite so far.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Quang said:


> Average 5 day


Truth.

Genuinely amused by the average type 6 day, especially "I don't trust myself".
Yep, that's the 6 in my life. Love him regardless.


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Average 2 day

Average 9 day


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

I *love* the Type 9 comics! 
They remind me of my husband so much! Very comical. :laughing:

Do you have someone who is a Type 2 that you are close with in your life? You seem to have a strong pulse on Type 2's nature.


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

o0india0o said:


> Do you have someone who is a Type 2 that you are close with in your life? You seem to have a strong pulse on Type 2's nature.


Yes, she broke my heart


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

Quang said:


> Average 5 day


I have to admit...I do get rather irritated when family try coercing me out of my inner world quite a lot.


----------



## Zilal (Feb 5, 2011)

Quang said:


> Average 5 day


Heh. Yeah. That's definitely me in an unhealthy state. When I lived with my girlfriend I used to get so upset at her _just for coming home to her own house_ because it was interrupting my private time to surf the web and basically do nothing. Not good memories! But the comic made me laugh.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

9 is so adorable:laughing:


Don't wanna comment on 2 :th_blush:


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Average SP1 day


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

Quang said:


> Yes, she broke my heart




So sorry to hear this @Quang. Some how I missed this comment (I was scrolling through;; wondering if you responded). 
You're going to find someone Great!
You're such a catch;; she's going to be the luckiest girl EVAR!


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Oh my God, these are amazing.


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Average SO1 Day


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Quang said:


> Average 4 day


I just noticed something with this: did you choose your character to have green ("emerald") eyes on purpose, or was it just accidental?


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> I just noticed something with this: did you choose your character to have green ("emerald") eyes on purpose, or was it just accidental?


It's on purpose


----------



## fair phantom (Mar 5, 2015)

I can't stop laughing. These are great. My 9 father visited this past weekend so I'm particularly enjoying the 9 ones.


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Average SX1 Day


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

Quang said:


> It's on purpose


 @ScientiaOmnisEst

Wow! That's some attention to detail on both of your parts!


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Quang said:


> It's on purpose


Cool!

Also, can I assume that you're going to make these variant comics for all the subtypes?


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> Cool!
> 
> Also, can I assume that you're going to make these variant comics for all the subtypes?


I don't know, what do you think?

...

It's okay


----------



## fair phantom (Mar 5, 2015)

Please do!


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Average (Unhealthy) SP2 Day


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Average SO2 Day


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Average SX2 Day


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

RobynC said:


> You're 584?


That surprises you?


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@tanstaafl28

I know what 583 looks like, and the vibe is a chess-master, dictator villain want-to-be... I figured 584 would be similar or more like 684 which is extremely temperamental.

Admittedly it might explain a few things: Most 5's I don't get along with particularly 5w6 _(which has lead me to sometimes wonder if I *am* of that type)_. So many can be remarkably irreverent and nihilistic and seem to feel there is no point to bother trying to change things for the better. Sure, I know there are problems that exist, yet don't know how to solve them: But when I raise the issue, it isn't to dump on people -- it's to bring awareness.

Many often love to dissect everything with a "nothing's sacred" mentality, with topics like like "is there morality" or "free will" (I hate those threads -- they undermine the whole concept of accountability in society). Some are outright arrogant and fail to listen to advice that their ideas might be flawed _(the stereotypical mad-scientist, a good example would be something like this: A very smart person who comes up with an experiment: He's convinced he's right, and it could save the world, but more cautionary types tell him he could blow up the world; he just calls everybody else too panicky and giving into fear without good reason, then runs the experiment, leaving us all to hope that it doesn't cause this beautiful brown, green, and blue sphere we live on to go ka-boom under our feet and turn into a second asteroid belt)_.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

RobynC said:


> @_tanstaafl28_
> 
> I know what 583 looks like, and the vibe is a chess-master, dictator villain want-to-be... I figured 584 would be similar or more like 684 which is extremely temperamental.
> 
> ...


Meh, 584 is The Scholar Archetype, with a special interest in delving into the dark side of things.

The Scholar Archetype


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@tanstaafl28

584 is the most emotional 5: That's probably it...


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

This just made my day
:laughing:


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Meh, 584 is The Scholar Archetype, with a special interest in delving into the dark side of things.
> 
> The Scholar Archetype


What dark things do you like to delve into by the way?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

RobynC said:


> @_tanstaafl28_
> 
> 584 is the most emotional 5: That's probably it...


Hmm. I've been told I'm very sensitive for a guy. I doubted that for a long time, until my marriage fell apart. Now I can see where both my 8 and 4 fixes (and my counterphobic 6 wing) are reactive. I am pretty good, however, at setting my emotions off to the side when there's a crisis. When the adrenalin wears off, I sometimes collapse into a puddle of goo, but not before. I'm steady at times when most people are falling apart. I think my six wing gives me a good sense of what's coming before it happens, and I'm pretty quick on my feet when it comes to adapting to change. I don't rage much, when my anger is provoked, it is usually a quick eruption and then I'm over it. I don't dwell, nor do I find it useful to hold grudges. People who have seriously wronged me in some way are usually people I simply avoid as much as possible. 

One thing that 5s are particularly sensitive to is bullies. I will abide a liar, a thief, or a cheat, before I will abide a bully. Using fear to force those weaker than yourself to submit to you is the height of injustice, in my not-so-humble opinion. This is where one is likely to see my strong 8 fix bare it's fangs. I tend to stand up for others when I see they are outnumbered, or weaker than me. 

When I was younger, and someone got close to a sensitive spot, I'd either shut down and withdraw, or, when pressed, say something witty, nasty, and/or vicious, just to push them away. I generally didn't see it as being anything personal, but others certainly did! I think that's why there are some people here who find unhealthy 5s intimidating. Not only can we be somewhat arrogant with our knowledge, but when they really try to elicit a response from us (particularly Sp dom 5s) it can be like poking a bear. Our reactions can be out of proportion to the alleged "offense." When we're less-than-healthy, we don't like being prodded out of the (illusionary) safety and security of the "inner world" in our heads. 

The most interesting facet (for me) of the 584 is our tendency to delve into areas that are somewhat dark and macabre. It seems, somehow, we're drawn to those aspects of the human psyche that most people fear to tread. I don't shy away from studying the psychology of war, serial killers, and our tendency to create both angels and demons out of myth, just as an example. I don't believe it is possible to choose the light without knowing our own darkness. What makes us human is our equal capacity for compassion, or cruelty. Anyone who thinks they cannot be fooled into doing evil doesn't realize just how insidious it really is. That's why, as an older, aware, wiser, more healthy 5, I remain ever vigilant.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Kink said:


> What dark things do you like to delve into by the way?


I wrote about it in another post in the thread, but I'll repost it for you: 

The most interesting facet (for me) of the 584 is our tendency to delve into areas that are somewhat dark and macabre. It seems, somehow, we're drawn to those aspects of the human psyche that most people fear to tread. I don't shy away from studying the psychology of war, serial killers, and our tendency to create both angels and demons out of myth, just as examples. I don't believe it is possible to choose the light without knowing our own darkness. What makes us human is our equal capacity for compassion, or cruelty. Anyone who thinks they cannot be fooled into doing evil doesn't realize just how insidious it really is. That's why, as an older, aware, wiser, more healthy 5, I remain ever vigilant.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@tanstaafl28



> I am pretty good, however, at setting my emotions off to the side when there's a crisis. When the adrenalin wears off, I sometimes collapse into a puddle of goo, but not before. I'm steady at times when most people are falling apart.


Yeah, I get that. The weird thing was that sometimes studying for a test I'd become obsessed and neurotic.



> I think my six wing gives me a good sense of what's coming before it happens, and I'm pretty quick on my feet when it comes to adapting to change.


Don't all 6's fear what's going to happen if they can't figure it out? If that's so, wouldn't it be logical to try and figure out what will happen before it does?



> I don't rage much, when my anger is provoked, it is usually a quick eruption and then I'm over it.


I'm generally slow to anger: I usually just bury it. Admittedly there are small things I sometimes am outspoken with. Burying it has to be done carefully as it can boil over into a rage if pushed long and hard enough. The strange thing is that the most angry rages of mine weren't hot rages, but cold ones -- it's like something inside you snaps and all the emotion drains out of you and you become eerily calm and your face is basically blank.



> I don't dwell, nor do I find it useful to hold grudges. People who have seriously wronged me in some way are usually people I simply avoid as much as possible.


I sometimes avoid people, I do sometimes hold a grudge. I rarely act on them.




> One thing that 5s are particularly sensitive to is bullies.


I didn't know that was a 5 thing. I thought that was something that was common to 6's, 8's, 1's.



> The most interesting facet (for me) of the 584 is our tendency to delve into areas that are somewhat dark and macabre.


That's a six thing too...



> It seems, somehow, we're drawn to those aspects of the human psyche that most people fear to tread. I don't shy away from studying the psychology of war, serial killers


Me too...



> I don't believe it is possible to choose the light without knowing our own darkness. What makes us human is our equal capacity for compassion, or cruelty.


Well, my uncle often explained to me that everybody has a capacity in them to kill (he wasn't a mean guy usually, he was somewhat gruff and blunt): I've often expanded that to "inside everybody is a monster -- it needs to be tied down, possibly bolted to the floor for good measure". That sounds kind of 1-like I think...



> Anyone who thinks they cannot be fooled into doing evil doesn't realize just how insidious it really is.


Everybody can


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Ahem could you two continue this conversations through PMs?


----------



## Belrose (Dec 23, 2011)

Quang said:


> Average 6 day


I resonate with this all too well.


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Average SP3 Day


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@Quang



> Average 6 day


Hmmm, I actually usually trust myself fine _(I suppose everybody has moments where their confidence is shaken)_; I either distrust others, or have a neutral position on them until I see what they're made of.

Admittedly, I'm an adult now: As a child, I often felt like an oddball and didn't know what to do _(social situations mostly)_. My father was very 8w9 sp/sx so I don't know what I got out of him and his obsession with survivalism.


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

Quang said:


> Average SO1 Day


"get rekt son"

I died :laughing:

These are too good!


----------



## Roman Empire (Oct 22, 2014)

Amazing. Didn't knew you've made so many since last time. I am personally looking forward to type 7's and type 4's because they're the ones I have the most experience with. If you ever go that far.

This is a great way of learning. Having fun at the same time, watching the nuances of the types and instincts combined.

So thank you again


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Average SO3 Day


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> You should have asked a 584 instead. :tongue:


Ok


----------



## rajAs (Sep 14, 2012)

The decision making bar and reactive formation thing just killed me. Don't stop!


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Average SX3 Day


----------



## cinnabun (Apr 11, 2011)

Dat 7.


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Average SP4 Day


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Quang said:


> Ahem could you two continue this conversations through PMs?


What, you're not fascinated by our little digressions?


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

Quang said:


> Average SP3 Day


Huh. Perhaps I'm SP3 after all.


----------



## narfae (Feb 19, 2015)

Quang said:


> Average 4 day
> 
> Average 7 day


Oh my God, I relate to the 4 and 7 ones so far, hee hee. One time my brother was sad, so I threw scented candles at him to sniff so he would feel better. @[email protected] And when I can tell my dad is sad I give him cheese. *Nods sagely* I am the best comforter, aw yis. And I have actually sobbed saying that no one understood me before. Not my proudest moment. Now I shall look for an 8 one....


----------



## narfae (Feb 19, 2015)

RinnayDelRey said:


> Dat 7.


Haha, my life D:


----------



## narfae (Feb 19, 2015)

Oh my... the 8 is also so me. Anger problems, man.


----------



## narfae (Feb 19, 2015)

My husband is a 9, and this is soooooooooo funny. How can a person be so passive?! It's hilarious. Sometimes I'll smack him (playfully) and poke him and generally attack him to try and get a reaction. Or be like YOU CHOOSE THIS TIME. DO IT. CHOOSE. YOU CAN'T CHOOSE NOT TO CHOOSE ONLY TO CHOOSE. And he gets scerd. Or if we're fighting I'm like RAWRAWRAWRWARWARER and he's like *blinks* and then I pop a blood vessel. *Nods sagely* Oh man, he is such a 9..................... it's so funny. The most tragic moment of his young life was when me and his in-laws weren't get along and he was in the middle of it. It was truly tragic.


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

narfae said:


> My husband is a 9, and this is soooooooooo funny. How can a person be so passive?! It's hilarious. Sometimes I'll smack him (playfully) and poke him and generally attack him to try and get a reaction. Or be like YOU CHOOSE THIS TIME. DO IT. CHOOSE. YOU CAN'T CHOOSE NOT TO CHOOSE ONLY TO CHOOSE. And he gets scerd. Or if we're fighting I'm like RAWRAWRAWRWARWARER and he's like *blinks* and then I pop a blood vessel. *Nods sagely* Oh man, he is such a 9..................... it's so funny. The most tragic moment of his young life was when me and his in-laws weren't get along and he was in the middle of it. It was truly tragic.


You are so evil (


----------



## narfae (Feb 19, 2015)

Quang said:


> You are so evil (


This is an accurate statement! =^.^= Who shall I torture for my entertainment next? Huehuehuehue....


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Average SO4 Day


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Quang said:


> Average SP3 Day


This is so much like my father, it hurts.


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Average SX4 Day


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

The 2 and the 4 one are so gpoy


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

I can't wait till we get to Seven!


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Quang said:


> Average SP9 Day


You missed sx 8.


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

Quang said:


> Average SP5 Day
> 
> @_ScientiaOmnisEst_ Exam period yo


Hahaha....


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Entropic said:


> You missed sx 8.


Hm? No I didn't



Quang said:


> Average SX8 Day


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Average SO9 Day


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Average SX9 Day


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Quang said:


> Hm? No I didn't


Weird, now I saw it. I want to say I think that's wrong but I can't lol.


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Entropic said:


> Weird, now I saw it. I want to say I think that's wrong but I can't lol.


I guess your inner 4 is malfunctioning

..Because you didn't really find what was missing


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Quang said:


> Average SP9 Day


This is perfect. And completely true. XD

The Sx Nine one is also suspiciously like some of my daydreams....



Also, yay, you finished!


----------



## rajAs (Sep 14, 2012)

What about some monthly comics, @_Quang_? You're about to become famous!

And thanks for your work. I enjoyed it a lot!


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

4 and 6 have more alike than I'd have thought

4

I didn't cry much even as a child, though the questions about the meaning of life (which is actually pretty much nothing), have parallels with 6, and the self-esteem thing was often similar, and since some people *did* use fake flattery to sucker me for pranks -- I would often distrust them.

I did often feel misunderstood


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

These are amazing omg
dying


----------



## Ballast (Jun 17, 2013)

Hahaha! This is the best thread ever!

Average 5w6 day

On my way to work


----------



## Ballast (Jun 17, 2013)

Emotions of the Enneagram 5

Now I want to see what you guys come up with for your types.


----------



## inabox (Oct 3, 2015)

@Quang , I know I'm very late but this really was one of the most perfect threads on the enneagram forum  . Your insights were hilarious and full of depth and accuracy, great stuff  .


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)




----------

